# Uncharted 4:A Thief's End. Uscita nel 2015



## juventino (10 Giugno 2014)

Dopo il minuscolo teaser dell'anno scorso, l'E3 2014 ci ha consegnato ufficialmente il nuovo Uncharted. La storia vedrà nuovamente protagonista Nathan Drake. Per il momento si sa solo l'anno di uscita:2015. Nei prossimi mesi ne sapremo sicuramente di più
Video trailer al secondo post.


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

Ma quanti anni ha adesso? 40-50?


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2014)

Mio al Dayone. Devo solo decidere se prendere la PS4 prima o meno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Giugno 2014)

Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...


----------



## Bioware (11 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...



È un gioco che vale quasi da solo l'acquisto della ps4, insieme forse a pochi altri


----------



## Ale (11 Giugno 2014)

Spero sia possibile giocare dal primo in poi sulla ps4 non avendoci mai giocato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...



Merita? Sei da ban Pippo
GIocaci subito, il primo all'inizio è stupendo, poi si perde un po', ma resta un grandissimo gioco. Il due e il terzo sono fantastici.
In questa saga ci sono tanti colpi di scena, battute, sparatorie, ffregn xd, c'è tutto


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

Io sto cercando ovviamente il giocone che mi faccia prendere la PS4, per ora non c'è, questo me la farebbe comprare di certo... mamma tanta roba!


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...



E' fenomenale, non si può avere la PS3 e non aver giocato a questa trilogia, tanta roba


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...



Direi che si può tranquillamente parlare dei migliori adventure della scorsa generazione.I primi tre ormai te li dovrebbero tirare dietro,prendili assolutamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sto cercando ovviamente il giocone che mi faccia prendere la PS4, per ora non c'è, questo me la farebbe comprare di certo... mamma tanta roba!



Io non prima di inizio 2016 l'acquisterò...per adesso impazzisco solo per Uncharted e Hitman che ancora si deve sapere la data...calcolando che lo stesso Uncharted, Batman, Tom Clancy's the division, Mass Effect, The Order 1886, The Witcher escono tutti nel 2015 posso stare tranquillo


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io non prima di inizio 2016 l'acquisterò...per adesso impazzisco solo per Uncharted e Hitman che ancora si deve sapere la data...calcolando che lo stesso Uncharted, Batman, Tom Clancy's the division, Mass Effect, The Order 1886, The Witcher escono tutti nel 2015 posso stare tranquillo



Sisi ma infatti secondo me averla presa nel 2014 non ha avuto alcun senso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che si può tranquillamente parlare dei migliori adventure della scorsa generazione.I primi tre ormai te li dovrebbero tirare dietro,prendili assolutamente.



Si si lo farò di sicuro!


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo il doppiatore di Drake, Nolan North, questo quarto capitolo potrebbe essere l'ultimo della serie. Sembra infatti che Naughty Dog ritenga completa così la storia di Drake.*


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo il doppiatore di Drake, Nolan North, questo quarto capitolo potrebbe essere l'ultimo della serie. Sembra infatti che Naughty Dog ritenga completa così la storia di Drake.*



Beh si non si può andare avanti all'infinito...


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo il doppiatore di Drake, Nolan North, questo quarto capitolo potrebbe essere l'ultimo della serie. Sembra infatti che Naughty Dog ritenga completa così la storia di Drake.*



Giustissimo così. Del resto i Naughty Dog hanno grandi capacità e creare nuove IP di rilievo per loro non dovrebbe essere un problema!


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Giugno 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Giustissimo così. Del resto i Naughty Dog hanno grandi capacità e creare nuove IP di rilievo per loro non dovrebbe essere un problema!


L' "end" nel titolo dice tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2014)

Primo video di gameplay.Ben 15 minuti:


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo video di gameplay.Ben 15 minuti:



Non ho davvero parole. Questo non sarà un gioco, sarà il gioco. Graficamente siamo a livelli assurdi, tecnicamente il gioco si vede quanto sia ben fatto. Non vedo l'ora. ND non delude mai.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2015)

Che mazzata, spostato ad Aprile del prossimo anno!!!


----------



## sic parvis magna (4 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora giocato la saga Uncharted. Merita? Ne sento sempre parlare un gran bene solo che il genere non so quanto potrebbe affascinarmi...



partendo dal presupposto che (per me), se scegli naughty dog vai sul sicuro, a prescindere dalla console...  sono veramente dei bellissimi giochi, sarebbero da giocare con un po' di calma non essendo chissà quanto lunghi, ma meritano il solo acquisto della console


----------



## sic parvis magna (4 Luglio 2015)

non credo che acquisterò mai la ps4, se non in un remoto futuro... ma lo aspetto quanto chi la possiede


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Luglio 2015)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.



E' davvero una cosa pazzesca, l'attesa per i giochi della ND è sempre ben ripagata. Unica pecca sempre la solita, la durata del gioco, ma d'altronde il livello di quello che ti propongono è talmente alto che non potrebbe essere altrimenti e va benone cosi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2015)

O Gesù. Nessun anteprima mi aveva colpito così.
Però Elena mi piaceva di più al 3.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' davvero una cosa pazzesca, l'attesa per i giochi della ND è sempre ben ripagata. Unica pecca sempre la solita, la durata del gioco, ma d'altronde il livello di quello che ti propongono è talmente alto che non potrebbe essere altrimenti e va benone cosi.



E come warrm-up ci sara la Uncharted Collector's Edition: Uncharted 1-3 Remastered....Per amanti di giochi ND e utenti nuovi e una bellissima opzione.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E come warrm-up ci sara la Uncharted Collector's Edition: Uncharted 1-3 Remastered....Per amanti di giochi ND e utenti nuovi e una bellissima opzione.



Infatti ci sto pensando...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti ci sto pensando...



Anch' io.... Ma sulla lista ci sono anche Fallout 4, Battlefront, Fifa o PES e forste Far Cry/Arkham Knight...E un anno duro


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Luglio 2015)

Avevo la x360 nella passata generazione, quindi non ho potuto giocare nessun Uncharted, ma avrei tanto voluto farlo. Ora ho la PS4 e godo all'idea di prendere i primi 3 capitoli rimasterizzati e giocarli fino ad arrivare al quarto. Dal gameplay c'è da star male dal tanto che pare figo sto gioco.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Avevo la x360 nella passata generazione, quindi non ho potuto giocare nessun Uncharted, ma avrei tanto voluto farlo. Ora ho la PS4 e godo all'idea di prendere i primi 3 capitoli rimasterizzati e giocarli fino ad arrivare al quarto. Dal gameplay c'è da star male dal tanto che pare figo sto gioco.



Goderti tutti i 3 primi capitoli sarà tanta roba, vedrai!


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Goderti tutti i 3 primi capitoli sarà tanta roba, vedrai!



Mi fido


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Avevo la x360 nella passata generazione, quindi non ho potuto giocare nessun Uncharted, ma avrei tanto voluto farlo. Ora ho la PS4 e godo all'idea di prendere i primi 3 capitoli rimasterizzati e giocarli fino ad arrivare al quarto. Dal gameplay c'è da star male dal tanto che pare figo sto gioco.



Conoscendoti ti innamorerai di Elena e di Chloe


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Conoscendoti ti innamorerai di Elena e di Chloe


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

Ormai manca poco al 10 maggio, da poco è uscito un nuovo gameplay. Inutile dire che siamo quasi certamente di fronte ad un capolavoro. 

Naughty Dog è una garanzia.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Maggio 2016)

Prime recensioni, un trionfo

Ecco alcuni voti:

PlayStation Universe - 100
GameSpot- 100
God is a Geek - 100
Destructoid - 95
Hardcore Gamer - 90


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Appena preordinato, Naughty Dog deve avere i miei soldi. Glieli lancio.


----------



## Tobi (7 Maggio 2016)

titolo che prenderò, però non ho giocato al terzo capitolo, è un problema?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> titolo che prenderò, però non ho giocato al terzo capitolo, è un problema?



Sì, e grosso


----------



## Butcher (7 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> titolo che prenderò, però non ho giocato al terzo capitolo, è un problema?



Confermo. Recupera quanto prima.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Amazon non me l'ha ancora spedito, speravo arrivasse magari lunedi, invece arriverà al day one.

Non vedo l'ora, questo è un capolavoro!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Amazon non me l'ha ancora spedito, speravo arrivasse magari lunedi, invece arriverà al day one.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora, questo è un capolavoro!!!



Tu hai Amazon Prime? Anch'io ce l'ho in arrivo per martedì, ma non sono Prime e ancora non mi sono stati prelevati i soldi dalla carta.... quindi ho qualche dubbio che mi arriverà puntuale.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tu hai Amazon Prime? Anch'io ce l'ho in arrivo per martedì, ma non sono Prime e ancora non mi sono stati prelevati i soldi dalla carta.... quindi ho qualche dubbio che mi arriverà puntuale.



Non ho prime, però ho fatto la spedizione rapida e garantita per il giorno d'uscita, se me lo spediscono domani martedi ce l'ho di certo. In genere mi sono sempre arrivati al day one facendo cosi, a volte anche il giorno prima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2016)

Peccato che la Naughty Dog non fa mai la versione per Computer.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Peccato che la Naughty Dog non fa mai la versione per Computer.



Sony li finanzia alla grandissima per concentrarsi bene sulla propria piattaforma e non farsi distrarre da altro...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Maggio 2016)

Da me i negozi hanno rotto il day one già 3-4 giorni fa...
Io lo vado a prendere domani da mediaworld
Quello che però più mi rompe, è la patch da 5 giga che sarò costretto a scaricare prima di giocarci


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Da me i negozi hanno rotto il day one già 3-4 giorni fa...
> Io lo vado a prendere domani da mediaworld
> Quello che però più mi rompe, è la patch da 5 giga che sarò costretto a scaricare prima di giocarci



Massì ormai questa cosa del day one viene rotta ovunque. Se lo fanno è evidente che le conseguenze per i negozianti sono ridicole. Amazon me lo deve ancora spedire, lo farà probabilmente nel pomeriggio e mi arriverà domani. Peccato che come dici tu ci siano quei 5gb, che con la mia connessione significa ci giocherò mercoledi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Massì ormai questa cosa del day one viene rotta ovunque. Se lo fanno è evidente che le conseguenze per i negozianti sono ridicole. Amazon me lo deve ancora spedire, lo farà probabilmente nel pomeriggio e mi arriverà domani. Peccato che come dici tu ci siano quei 5gb, che con la mia connessione significa ci giocherò mercoledi.



Siamo nella stessa situazione, non ci potrò mettere mano prima di mercoledì. Veramente logorante come cosa, aspetto questo gioco da sempre.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Siamo nella stessa situazione, non ci potrò mettere mano prima di mercoledì. Veramente logorante come cosa, aspetto questo gioco da sempre.



Amazon ancora non ha spedito, se entro domani non mi arriva pretendo indietro i soldi della spedizione garantita il giorno dell'uscita, maledetti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2016)

Ore 21 e Amazon non mi ha tirato giù i soldi nè ha spedito, sebbene ancora me lo dia in arrivo per domani...
Mah, ho perso le speranze di averlo per il day one.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

ma che diavolo hanno combinato alla Naughty Dog ? un mio amico ha chiamato ieri sia MW che Amazon e gli hanno detto che non hanno spedito le copie del gioco.. hanno dato una data di DAY 1 ma hanno spedito 1/10 delle copie necessarie .


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Maggio 2016)

E mica le spedisce la Naughty Dog? Ci sono società che si occupano appositamente della distribuzione
Io sono andato da MW e ne avevano a palate, forse è un problema locale


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ore 21 e Amazon non mi ha tirato giù i soldi nè ha spedito, sebbene ancora me lo dia in arrivo per domani...
> Mah, ho perso le speranze di averlo per il day one.



A me l'hanno spedito poco fa. Arriva domani. Ho pagato i 3€ per l'arrivo garantito al day one, ora ho appena scritto ad Amazon e mi auguro vivamente che i soldi della spedizione me li restituiscano senza fare storie, sarebbe una caduta di stile non me li restituissero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me l'hanno spedito poco fa. Arriva domani. Ho pagato i 3€ per l'arrivo garantito al day one, ora ho appena scritto ad Amazon e mi auguro vivamente che i soldi della spedizione me li restituiscano senza fare storie, sarebbe una caduta di stile non me li restituissero.



Idem anche per me. Io ho già protestato, vediamo cosa dicono.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunque da oggi farò il pensiero di prendere i giochi da Euronics. A quanto pare, ogni titolo, se prenotato, può essere preso al day one per 50 euro. Prezzo onestissimo, che rivaleggia con quelli di amazon. E vuoi mettere la comodità di trovarlo sicuramente.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Generalmente Amazon è sempre molto disponibile ed onesto nei confronti dei clienti, mi aspetto lo siano pure questa volta, ci rimarrei male non mi restituissero i soldi della spedizione, non tanto per i tre euro in sè ma per una questione proprio di serietà.

Ma sai che guardando l'ordine mi viene fuori che lo pago 52 euro anzichè i 68 previsti fino a qualche giorno fa? Pure a te?


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Comunque da oggi farò il pensiero di prendere i giochi da Euronics. A quanto pare, ogni titolo, se prenotato, può essere preso al day one per 50 euro. Prezzo onestissimo.



Si però sul volantino c'è scritto che devi dare un gioco usato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si però sul volantino c'è scritto che devi dare un gioco usato.



Quello è mediaworld.
Io so che da Euronics prendevano sia gioco + 20, oppure 50 cash


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Maggio 2016)

Ah no è vero, bisognava portare un gioco qualsiasi. Anche uno di ***** per PS3. Qualsiasi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Generalmente Amazon è sempre molto disponibile ed onesto nei confronti dei clienti, mi aspetto lo siano pure questa volta, ci rimarrei male non mi restituissero i soldi della spedizione, non tanto per i tre euro in sè ma per una questione proprio di serietà.
> 
> Ma sai che guardando l'ordine mi viene fuori che lo pago 52 euro anzichè i 68 previsti fino a qualche giorno fa? Pure a te?



Si, è crollato a 49 euro per qualche ora nei giorni scorsi, per poi tornare a 65 euro. 
Prezzo minimo garantito


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, è crollato a 49 euro per qualche ora nei giorni scorsi, per poi tornare a 65 euro.
> Prezzo minimo garantito



Non me n'ero accorto, semplicemente fantastico allora. Oggettivamente a quel prezzo si fa davvero fatica a trovarlo e non me ne frega nulla non sia arrivato al dayone.

Comunque mi hanno risposto quelli di Amazon, i soldi della spedizione mi vengono rimborsati ed arriva domani. Quarantove euro e arriva il giorno dopo al day one non mi pare male


----------



## Brain84 (12 Maggio 2016)

Da Auchan sta a 59 euro, io l'ho preso li


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine con Amazon è finta che: è arrivato un giorno in ritardo ma mi hanno rimborsato la spedizione, mi hanno inoltre dato 5€ di sconto e l'ho pagato 49. 

Not bad.

Parlando del gioco ci ho giocato un'oretta, semplicemente fantastico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2016)

Io non ho mai giocato ad Uncharted, perché ho avuto la 360 e non la PS3. Adesso che ho la PS4, che dite, mi conviene prendere la Nathan Drake Collection + il quarto capitolo? Già so la risposta ma chiedo lo stesso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai giocato ad Uncharted perché ho avuto la 360 e non la PS3. Adesso che ho la PS4, che dite, mi conviene prendere la Nathan Drake Collection + il quarto capitolo? Già so la risposta ma chiedo lo stesso



Ad occhi chiusi. E' una saga meravigliosa. Un "must have" della console Sony.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai giocato ad Uncharted, perché ho avuto la 360 e non la PS3. Adesso che ho la PS4, che dite, mi conviene prendere la Nathan Drake Collection + il quarto capitolo? Già so la risposta ma chiedo lo stesso



Assolutamente si e giocateli in ordine mi raccomando. Parliamo di veri e propri capolavori...e per il quarto dopo qualche ora la sensazione è che lo sia pure questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2016)

Sono in lacrime, questo gioco è troppo bello. Il ritmo più rilassato e la componente esplorativa maggiore poi li preferisco allo stile più caciarone e sparatutto dei precedenti episodi.
All'inizio sembra quasi un Last of Us 2.


----------



## Liuke (13 Maggio 2016)

io sono in cerca della collection per ps4 se qualcuno la vende ad un prezzo decente per poi prendermi il 4 ahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad occhi chiusi. E' una saga meravigliosa. Un "must have" della console Sony.





Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si e giocateli in ordine mi raccomando. Parliamo di veri e propri capolavori...e per il quarto dopo qualche ora la sensazione è che lo sia pure questo.



Ok, dai, mi avete convinto  Ho la Play che fa la muffa da sei mesi(!); è arrivato il momento di rimetterla in moto con quattro giochi in un colpo solo


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono in lacrime, questo gioco è troppo bello. Il ritmo più rilassato e la componente esplorativa maggiore poi li preferisco allo stile più caciarone e sparatutto dei precedenti episodi.
> All'inizio sembra quasi un Last of Us 2.



Vero, bellissimo. ND non finisce di stupire, i loro giochi sono una vera garanzia, lavorano come si deve, punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2016)

Sono in Madagascar. Ogni roccia, ogni texture, ogni panorama, è un orgasmo visivo.
E il ritmo è più da vecchio Tomb raider, con più esplorazione e fasi platform, per me è davvero l'ideale.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Maggio 2016)

Finito. 
Giocone esagerato, anche se avrei messo qualche combattimento in più, e qualche scalata in meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2016)

Arriveranno tutti e quattro venerdì


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriveranno tutti e quattro venerdì



Addio vita sociale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Arrivati ieri, perché, come al solito, Amazon è troppo avanti  Naturalmente ho iniziato col primo titolo, ma è normale che mi sia sembrato un po' lento all'inizio?  Sono sull'isola dopo essermi lanciato dall'aereo.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arrivati ieri, perché, come al solito, Amazon è troppo avanti  Naturalmente ho iniziato col primo titolo, ma è normale che mi sia sembrato un po' lento all'inizio?  Sono sull'isola dopo essermi lanciato dall'aereo.



Lento in che senso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lento in che senso?


Per ora ho sparato soltanto e fatto qualche salto qua è là. Insomma, mi è sembrato un po' limitato e indirizzato.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per ora ho sparato soltanto e fatto qualche salto qua è là. Insomma, mi è sembrato un po' limitato e indirizzato.



Beh il primo un pò lo è, parliamo di un gioco agli albori della generazione play 3.

Ma poi già dal secondo c'è una decisa svolta, per me il miglior uncharted il secondo capitolo, in attesa di finire il quarto.

Comunque dai anche il primo è carino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh il primo un pò lo è, parliamo di un gioco agli albori della generazione play 3.
> 
> Ma poi già dal secondo c'è una decisa svolta, per me il miglior uncharted il secondo capitolo, in attesa di finire il quarto.
> 
> Comunque dai anche il primo è carino.


Bene, bene. Infatti mi sono detto proprio questo: ricorda che stai giocando ad un gioco di dieci anni fa, calma e gesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2016)

Ma il capitolo 11?


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2016)

Appena completato, con la mia consueta calma necessaria per godermi appieno un gioco, alla faccia di quelli che si lamentano che dura poco, ci ho impiegato con la giusta esplorazione (tanto da perdere pochissimi tesori alla prima run) circa 25 ore. Certo, lavorare incide, il tempo è poco e cosi ci ho impiegato un mese ad arrivare alla conclusione di questo capitolo finale. 

Quando lo finisci capisci perfettamente il senso del titolo, è proprio la fine della saga di Nathan Drake, mi spiace un casino ma alla fine pensandoci bene è giusto cosi. Non aveva davvero più nulla da dire, si rischiava di scivolare in una buccia di banana, ergo giusto lasciarlo alla grande.

Il gioco anche inutile commentarlo, è semplicemente fantastico. Dalla trama, alla grafica, al comparto tecnico. Giocone.

Comunque dei quattro capitoli per me il secondo rimane il più bello, ma questo finisce al secondo posto appena più indietro.


----------

